# Screaming 2 year old



## LStambaugh85 (Oct 27, 2009)

One of the hardest things for me to do is take my son anywhere alone. Well yesterday I had to take him to the store to buy dog food and my worst nightmare came true, he threw a fit...lol. You know what...I survived!!!! I think usually I would end up in tears by the time I got to my car but yesterday I did great. I really feel myself moving forward.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

That's great! My little guy is almost a year and a half, and I have been dreading the day that the public tantrums start. It gives me hope to know that you can survive them lol. What set him off anyway?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ah.....two-year-olds testing out their abilities and "independence". Sometimes, you want to put him on a leash :lol. As bad as it may have been, it's probably a moment you'll want to remember someday.

I can imagine what my mom went through with me, her elder son. :lol

Good for you :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## LStambaugh85 (Oct 27, 2009)

Havalina said:


> That's great! My little guy is almost a year and a half, and I have been dreading the day that the public tantrums start. It gives me hope to know that you can survive them lol. What set him off anyway?


He wanted to play in the car and not go inside the store. Then he wouldnt walk so I had to carry him while he was trying to squirm away from him the whole time. Now I have to work on being able to take him to restaurants...lol. Thats going to be even harder than the store!!!


----------



## eraseme (Feb 26, 2009)

Congrats on your triumph! :yay I imagine it's really hard to deal with a toddler having a fit, let alone with social anxiety involved. Good for you.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

that is great!
i'm sure having a 2-year-old is excellent exposure for SA


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Good job! That's another reason why I don't want kids. I don't think I could handle tantrums at all. They make me so nervous. I'd be tempted to give them a bag of chocolate to keep them quiet if that wasn't so wrong.


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


> that is great!
> i'm sure having a 2-year-old is excellent exposure for SA


oh yes! I have a two year old... you should see him in restaurants... and some stores Oh my god he is like a tornado and he's sooo strong (physically)


----------

